# Austin's Flash Games are Awesome Thread



## Shooter

So I really like flash games. I hate having to learn to much to play as I only get a few minutes, so games like WOW, or games like COD are out of the question. Why do I want to shot in the head by kid who spends all day playing when I have real world responsibilities and what not? I don't. So I play flash games. 

Here are a few to break up the monotony of what I'm sure is a super exciting day. 

Go here, hunt tofu.
http://games.adultswim.com/tofu-hunter-action-online-game.html

Balloons suck. Kill them all. 
http://ninjakiwi.com/Games/Tower-Defense/Bloons-Tower-Defense.html

Zombies? Did you say freaking zombies? 
http://ninjakiwi.com/Games/Tower-Defense/Play/SAS-Zombie-Assault-TD.html

Someone have endless amounts of time? 
http://games.adultswim.com/mega-miner-twitchy-online-game.html

What do you play? I need more games.


----------



## SHOOTER13

Thanks for the links Austin...


----------



## J-Will

Check out "5 minutes to kill yourself" there are a few other versions of it too. Only one I play. Super fun. 

5 minutes to kill yourself


----------



## Sparky_D

As if I don't already have half a dozen things vying for my attention when I'm supposed to be working...


I'm more of a classics kind of guy...


http://armorgames.com/play/4819/siege-master



http://armorgames.com/play/4552/crush-the-castle-players-pack (from before Angry Birds was around...)


----------



## J-Will

And btw, I'm a little too busy with my kid and wife and everything but I did start COD blacks ops 2 a week ago.. and you're right. GOD those kids **** me off...


----------



## glock26USMC

Thanks for the links Austin !


----------



## Vin

Addictinggames.com is my deal of choice. I like puzzle games. For instance, "Unblock Me" on Android.


----------



## Apyl

I usually just play facebook games but do play some games my kids play so they can get gifts and such or have neighbors. Like Sims freeplay, Pirates 101, and virtual family. I have COD wii games that my little brother keeps giving us when he gets tired with them but I dont really like them. The camera flys around to much and I never got the hang of shooting. I just kept the games in case my son wants them when he's older.


----------



## Shooter

Sparky_D said:


> As if I don't already have half a dozen things vying for my attention when I'm supposed to be working...
> 
> 
> I'm more of a classics kind of guy...
> 
> 
> http://armorgames.com/play/4819/siege-master
> 
> 
> 
> http://armorgames.com/play/4552/crush-the-castle-players-pack (from before Angry Birds was around...)


I have played and love both. 

I have a Wii loaded up with Mario and Kirby games. I love the old school simplicity.


----------



## Sparky_D

Vin said:


> Addictinggames.com is my deal of choice. I like puzzle games. For instance, "Unblock Me" on Android.


 
Try Flow Free

It's very addicting. I didn't stop until I got perfect scores on every single puzzle. Took me a couple months including some late into the night, drain my battery to 3%, plug the phone in and keep going sessions...
Got the recent "Bridges" update and cleared them in 4 days.

The 5X5 and 6X6 levels are "child's play" easy, but the levels get progressively harder.
If you are playing the 14X14 boards on anything smaller than a Galaxy S4, you'll want a stylus...


----------



## Shooter

I'm playing this one now.

http://armorgames.com/play/12804/hands-of-war-tower-defense

I've beaten it before, but now I want to win it with 100%.


----------



## Shooter

http://armorgames.com/play/14119/crush-the-castle-adventures

http://armorgames.com/play/12141/kingdom-rush

Both of these are pretty good. I like the crush the castle series.


----------



## havasu

Now I know why you never answer my calls!


----------



## MrParacord

I haven't played a flash game in years. I do own a Pas3 and Xbox 360. I play on Xbox more. I've been playing GTA5 and I beat SR4 in a week. I haven't been on my Xbox in about two weeks now.


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> Now I know why you never answer my calls!


I forgot I have a friend in Cali. It comes up on the ID and I'm all "Must be selling something.".


----------



## J-Will

Still haven't beaten GTA V yet. Getting close though. They did a great job with this one.


----------



## Shooter

I know a couple of people have beaten it, but they just rushed through it.


----------



## J-Will

I find myself doing that too.. Don't have the time to really play it. Oh well.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> Still haven't beaten GTA V yet. Getting close though. They did a great job with this one.


I haven't played it in a few weeks now. I've been busy with other things. I want to finish it someday.


----------



## J-Will

I hear ya. Only time I get is between midnight and 2-3am. Need sleep sometime. And I definitely don't stay up very often past midnight even


----------

